# Canon EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-28-f2-8-is-usm/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-28-f2-8-is-usm/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-28-f2-8-is-usm/"></a></div>
<strong>Updated with photo</strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM</strong>

I don’t have a photo, but <a href="http://digicame-info.com/2012/02/ef28mm-f28-is-usmef24mm-f28-is.html#more">[DC</a>] did post a link to the appearance of a Canon 28 f/2.8 IS USM. I’ll scour around for a photo.</p>
<div id="attachment_8775" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/original2.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-8775" title="Canon EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/original2-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM</p></div>
<p>I have just arrived in Ireland, so I am a bit tired. More to come!</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2012)

Photo is on DC admin http://photo1.ganref.jp/equipment/0/2251/2/original


----------



## kubelik (Feb 6, 2012)

too bad this isn't a replacement for the 28mm f/1.8 ... what's with the 2.8 max aperture on a prime like this? how does that differentiate from the million other lenses out there that go to 2.8 already?

this one is probably the most disappointing of the images.


----------



## pedro (Feb 6, 2012)

So, what will that be in terms of cost? I bought an 28/2.8 cheapo last year. So how close will the price tag get to the current 1.8?


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 6, 2012)

As Whatta noted in another thread, we don't see anything in these images that makes me believe it is in fact a 2.8. At least I am hoping that it isn't a 2.8 as I already have a decent 2.8 lens and want some primes for when I need more control and light. unless they are just doing 2.8 to keep the costs down I don't have much use for a 2.8 prime, even the thrifty fifty is 1.8. so until we see a press release I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## 1shot1moment (Feb 6, 2012)

hi,

here it is....


----------



## Gravitom (Feb 6, 2012)

Very interesting features. I'm not sure if it would be useful for me but it's nice to see something different from Canon.


----------



## Nassen0f (Feb 6, 2012)

Happy i didnt order the 28/2.8 2 days ago..  And hopefully the price of this wont be too high


----------



## Stuart (Feb 6, 2012)

Ooo - i like this and the hope that its really a f1.8 (though i doubt it)
http://photo1.ganref.jp/equipment/0/2251/2/original


----------



## mememe (Feb 6, 2012)

This doesnt make sense for me! 24 and 28 at 2.8??? Why??? 

Maybe they renew all primes with is?


----------



## Cetalis (Feb 6, 2012)

mememe said:


> This doesnt make sense for me! 24 and 28 at 2.8??? Why???
> 
> Maybe they renew all primes with is?



My guess is that this is their way of making up for the lack of APS-C primes, and to replace the old 24 and 28 without endangering 24L and 28 1.8 sales, with IS there to help compensate for the lack of speed. The 50 1.8 mk1, 15 fisheye, 24/2.8, 28/2.8, 35/2, and the 135 SF seem to have very similar designs; if canon wants to replace them all it'd make sense the 35/2 and 135SF are next. No idea if they are though.

As for the 2.8, fast wide glass is hard to design and expensive, and again, may damage 24L and 28 1.8 sales,
though there's always the chance the 28 1.8 is being replaced too.


----------



## ecka (Feb 6, 2012)

It has a silver ring, it could be EF-S


----------



## candyman (Feb 6, 2012)

ecka said:


> It has a silver ring, it could be EF-S




Interesting.....yes, maybe you are right


----------



## Fish_shooter (Feb 6, 2012)

Like the new 24 this lens does not appear to have weather sealing either :-[


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 6, 2012)

ecka said:


> It has a silver ring, it could be EF-S


 
might be true, but I thought that Canon's EF-S lenses also had a white alignment dot near the mount as opposed to the red one pictured. The apparent build quality looks more like it'd be for the EF mount to me as well. but then again, I could easily be mistaken.


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 6, 2012)

bonedaddy.p7 said:


> ...we don't see anything in these images that makes me believe it is in fact a 2.8. ...



Based on the picture, the front element appears to be 75% of the size of the 58mm filter thread (~43mm diameter front element)

Compared to the existing 28mm f/2.8 which appears to be 70% of the smaller 52mm filter thread (~36mm diameter), it does seem to be indicative of a f/2.5 or f/2.2 for the new lens (42% larger area of front element).

EDIT: Additionally, using the same method of calculation the existing 28mm f/1.8 USM appears to have a 48mm element inside a 58mm filter thread (~82%).


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 6, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> bonedaddy.p7 said:
> 
> 
> > ...we don't see anything in these images that makes me believe it is in fact a 2.8. ...
> ...


that is indeed a decent way to make the connection, I know that length and other variables can also factor in the equation so I will keep my hopes up. but as you have put, it seems that 2.8 is indeed a fair assumption for the time being.


----------



## jbooba (Feb 6, 2012)

hey,
hope im wrong but imo the "24mm" and "28mm" is done is post, on blured ground. the structure of the lens should be visible the same as below/above - it isnt. besides, 24mm/28mm 2.8 with IS makes no sense whatever. the jpgs have embedded paths, which lookalike definitions of rendered lenses. and yeah both fonts look strange.
JB


----------



## cx1 (Feb 6, 2012)

jbooba said:


> hey,
> hope im wrong but imo the "24mm" and "28mm" is done is post, on blured ground. the structure of the lens should be visible the same as below/above - it isnt. besides, 24mm/28mm 2.8 with IS makes no sense whatever. the jpgs have embedded paths, which lookalike definitions of rendered lenses. and yeah both fonts look strange.
> JB



Maybe shopped by Canon but definitely shopped.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy crap, it's real!

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/lenses/ef_lens_lineup/lens_wide_pro/ef_28mm_f_2_8_is_usm

The long drought of non-L primes is finally coming to an end! Can't wait for the next 50mm f/1.4. With IS, too?


----------



## mememe (Feb 7, 2012)

No EF-S... Good...

But 2.8? Naah. and really both 24 and 28.... somehow strange...


----------



## moreorless (Feb 7, 2012)

mememe said:


> No EF-S... Good...
> 
> But 2.8? Naah. and really both 24 and 28.... somehow strange...



I wouldnt say that stange, the two existing 2.8 primes at those focal lenghts didnt look to be selling well at all compaired to say the 35mm f/2 or the 50mm f/1.4.

Adding IS and potentially focusing on better performance at 2.8 does also allow them to seperate the market from the L's.


----------



## mathino (Feb 7, 2012)

moreorless said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > No EF-S... Good...
> ...



+1 on that. You can also search for wide primes like Leica or Nikkor, they also have 28 f/2.8 or 20 f/2.8 (without IS). I don't find it strange - especially combined with IS and capabilities of FF at high ISOs. And sure - they can now separate them from L's and still retain profit from them. If you really need fast lens - just look at 24 f/1.4L II.

Hope that RRP 800$ and 24 f/2.8 IS USM RRP 850$ will be around 700$ as street price.


----------



## sjp010 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is the MSRP really $850 (for the 24) and $800 (for the 28)? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. I don't think I'd be a buyer at even half those prices.


----------



## SnapHappy (Feb 7, 2012)

sjp010 said:


> Is the MSRP really $850 (for the 24) and $800 (for the 28)? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. I don't think I'd be a buyer at even half those prices.



I agree with you completely. No way would I spend that on a 2.8 prime. If those turn out to be actual retail prices from Canon then I'll be really disappointed and it would be just another example of Canon's arrogance. I am getting tired of Canon's pricing when you look at the offerings from other makers. Canon are so much like Apple it's sickening.

Hopefully this is just the beginning of the refresh and we have a 35/2.0 28/1.8 USM IS coming our way.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> Hopefully this is just the beginning of the refresh and we have a 35/2.0 28/1.8 USM IS coming our way.



+1

I recently bought the 35 f/2. But will sell it if 35 f/2 IS hit the market


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> sjp010 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the MSRP really $850 (for the 24) and $800 (for the 28)? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. I don't think I'd be a buyer at even half those prices.
> ...



me as well. there is no way I'm shelling out more than what you'd pay for a 50mm f/1.4 just to get an f/2.8 max aperture ... on a prime! it's bizarre and very frustrating. however, Sigma has been improving their lens quality (still nowhere close to L-series glass) so I'll be waiting to see if they take advantage of this opening in the FF prime lens market. $800 for an f/2.8 wide prime? really appalling. it's not like this is a new 200mm f/2.8 IS we're talking about here.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2012)

dilbert said:


> noodles said:
> 
> 
> > SnapHappy said:
> ...



don't tempt fate ... but that looks like a distinct possibility at this point


----------



## kdsand (Feb 7, 2012)

Yippee something is happening!
It so about time.
I'm so desperate ..... pant, pant.
;D

1st• and most important 2.8 works for me *ifBIG IF it is usable* and that means not always hàving to step down to be sharp (1.8 doesn't do me any good if its not relatively sharp). It seems as if many prime units are never used to the max because they start to suck.

2nd• I really really would like I.S.. I'm Shaky nice to meet you. It's in the genetics - it ain't age, ain't caffeine, can't blame sugar and no don't you dare mention my technique. 

3rd• $$$$ glass in general seems a bit steep nowadays but like if I can stay at 2.8 with some good IQ well then OK.

4th• I most often hang out @ around 30mm/50mm being I'm cropped. 

Now about about a pre order........


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 7, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Holy crap, it's real!
> 
> http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/lenses/ef_lens_lineup/lens_wide_pro/ef_28mm_f_2_8_is_usm
> 
> The long drought of non-L primes is finally coming to an end! Can't wait for the next 50mm f/1.4. With IS, too?



Now that I've seen the prices for the 24mm and 28mm f/2.8 IS lenses, I most certainly do *not* want IS on the 50mm f/1.4 II. They'd probably make it need 82mm filters and charge nearly as much as the 50mm f/1.2!


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, it's real!
> ...



besides, we'll all consider ourselves lucky if it's even f/1.4 ... looks like Canon plans on nerfing all of the non-L primes. we may end up with nothing between the 50 f/1.2 L and a 50 f/2.8 USM


----------



## sjp010 (Feb 8, 2012)

SnapHappy said:


> Hopefully this is just the beginning of the refresh and we have a 35/2.0 28/1.8 USM IS coming our way.



Yeah, but won't those be like $1200 though, based on this pricing scheme?!

Sorry, Canon, but the prices on these two new ones is just effing nuts. I love non-L EF prime lenses on my 5Dc for a few obvious reasons, namely they're: (a) fast, (b) cheap, (c) small & light, and (d) excellent in IQ. These new lenses fail half of those criteria, so I'm not buying! 

At ~$400, I'd overlook the f/2.8 (assuming good IQ at 2.8 ) and give one of them a shot. But for those prices, I'll stick with my 28/1.8 that I bought for... ~$400! It has very good IQ at f/2.8, plus the ability to shoot faster if needed.

Are there filmmaking needs for a lens like this? I don't shoot any video so I'm not sure what the needs are. 

Anyway, I'll stop ranting. I just can't for the life of me figure out what the intended market for these new primes is. Certainly isn't me!


----------



## ejenner (Feb 9, 2012)

sjp010 said:


> Are there filmmaking needs for a lens like this? I don't shoot any video so I'm not sure what the needs are.
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop ranting. I just can't for the life of me figure out what the intended market for these new primes is. Certainly isn't me!



I think film/video. 24mm is a standard wide on FF and 28mm is close to 'normal' on crop. JMO based on the fact that like anyone else, even an IS lover like myself wouldn't buy these at those prices. IQ would have to be L-like at 2.8 and even then without weathersealing....

A really good IQ 24mm f4 IS for 1/2 the price might interest me.


----------

